
Loupe: Logging and Monitoring for .NET - gk1
https://onloupe.com/
======
Khelavaster
I highly recommend Loupe. It was a great one-stop logging shop for my severely
understaffed line-of-business system team in Indiana. If Kendall's reading
this, he should know how truly top-of-the-line customer service was, to the
point of debugging a runtime error with me over the phone!

